# Get Wrappin Roy !



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...Just ordered my Vostok Commander Roy and Ive been waitin for nearly 5 mins and still no sign of the postman ?.....I know its dark outside but I can leave a light on for him ...Ok? , Ive started pacing up and down , I think its gona be a long night...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Rod.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

yup..... soon have one of them cool Ruskie jobbies like yours Stan ...any second now I reckon.....


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...was that the door?..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Midnight postman.









Now there's a concept mate.









My missus would go apesh*t when I kicked her out of bed to answer the door.
















Sorry, I've reverted to type again.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

They really are an excellent watches for the price of a cheap quartz...

Can't really go wrong with having a Vostok as a no-nonsense working watch...

Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Rod,


----------

